# Xfinity onDemand via TiVo coming to Chicago, Houston and Atlanta by June 30, 2014



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

From TiVo's latest earnings press release

"We are also pleased that Comcast has committed to expanding our successful integration of Xfinity On Demand to their entire footprint. This integration on the Roamio and Premiere platforms has been an important one for us, as the robust Xfinity library, along-side traditional TV channels and web content delivers a one-stop shop for home entertainment. Market-by-market rollouts are occurring now, with full scale deployment in all U.S. markets -- including Chicago, Atlanta and Houston -- expected to be complete by June 30, 2014."


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Clearly a PR move for the TWC merger, but good news for Comcast TiVo users nonetheless.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Great news!


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

So happy to hear this!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm interested in finally having this in Chicago. But, will I really care if I already have 60 or so season passes?

Question- is this available through a mini when using with a Roamio? I have yet to upgrade, but do not remember this coming up like the question for amazon downloads.

TIA.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Yea, I am interested in having this in the Atlanta area & have waited for YEARS for it (gave up hope and just figured it would NEVER arrive). However, from what I am hearing, its not that great anyway. Controls are VERY sluggish and clumsy, selection is not great and you HAVE to watch commercials. I just assume watch Netflix through my mini anyway.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

I am in the Chicago area and have been waiting since they first started deploying VOD to the TiVo platform. Also gave up hope.

Once it is working and confirmed to work on the Mini, I will be getting a Mini for a TV that now has a cable box.

I also have a friend that will buy a Roamio and three Minis to replace cable boxes.


----------



## Corran Horn (Feb 12, 2002)

Very nice to hear. Let's hope the Mini gets the functionality too. 

(amazon prime instant video would be nice, too)


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Nice. I thought we had seen the end of that functionality. They must have gotten good VOD rental returns from the markets that they installed it in...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Xfinity onDemand via TiVo coming to Chicago, Houston and Atlanta by June 30, 2014

Are any of these markets Cisco Markets?
Have any Cisco Markets launched Xfinity onDemand via TiVo yet?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

CoxInPHX said:


> Xfinity onDemand via TiVo coming to Chicago, Houston and Atlanta by June 30, 2014
> 
> Are any of these markets Cisco Markets?
> Have any Cisco Markets launched Xfinity onDemand via TiVo yet?


The original post says all markets by that date, so that would include Cisco Markets by then.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

CoxInPHX said:


> Xfinity onDemand via TiVo coming to Chicago, Houston and Atlanta by June 30, 2014
> 
> Are any of these markets Cisco Markets?
> Have any Cisco Markets launched Xfinity onDemand via TiVo yet?


Houston is a Cisco market.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

buscuitboy said:


> Yea, I am interested in having this in the Atlanta area & have waited for YEARS for it (gave up hope and just figured it would NEVER arrive). However, from what I am hearing, its not that great anyway. Controls are VERY sluggish and clumsy, selection is not great and you HAVE to watch commercials. I just assume watch Netflix through my mini anyway.


Controls are sluggish, for *network TV* you have to watch commercials, but for other things, e.g. Comedy Central, you do NOT have to watch commercials..

..and even for network TV, after a few days to a week, MOST of the commercials are edited out of _most_ shows.

That Fox sitcom about the Army has had several episodes with NO commercials (possibly one promo BEFORE the show), and at least one or two more with a promo or two total where the commercials would have been.


----------



## scherif (Dec 4, 2010)

CoxInPHX said:


> Xfinity onDemand via TiVo coming to Chicago, Houston and Atlanta by June 30, 2014
> 
> Are any of these markets Cisco Markets?
> Have any Cisco Markets launched Xfinity onDemand via TiVo yet?


Atlanta is a Motorola market.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I wanted this for a long time, but Comcast dragged their feet at implementing it. Now I've grown accustomed to purchasing things on my AppleTV that I bought because Comcast hadn't developed Xfinity on Demand for the TiVo yet. Given that XOD is more expensive than iTunes, I probably will continue to buy movies and TV shows through iTunes instead of XOD. I do like the option of being able to order PPV movies and other things that iTunes might not have.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

??? VOD is *free* for recent episodes of TV shows..


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

geekmedic said:


> I wanted this for a long time, but Comcast dragged their feet at implementing it. Now I've grown accustomed to purchasing things on my AppleTV that I bought because Comcast hadn't developed Xfinity on Demand for the TiVo yet. Given that XOD is more expensive than iTunes, I probably will continue to buy movies and TV shows through iTunes instead of XOD. I do like the option of being able to order PPV movies and other things that iTunes might not have.


I've been using xfinity on demand for years, watching hundreds of movies and tv shows, and have never paid a dime for any of them.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

All I can say is.....*ITS ABOUT FREAKIN TIME!!!!*


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> Xfinity onDemand via TiVo coming to Chicago, Houston and Atlanta by June 30, 2014
> 
> Are any of these markets Cisco Markets?
> Have any Cisco Markets launched Xfinity onDemand via TiVo yet?


Groton, CT. Somehow we got XOD even though we're a bottom 20% system that Comcast has pretty much abandoned. We haven't gotten any of the system-wide upgrades, we're maxxed out on a 650mhz system.

And XOD works sometimes. It sort of half bombs out and then sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't. Oh well, it's a rather useless service anyways. I have a TiVo, I don't want their On Demand garbage.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

Some progress must be happening since it just showed up yesterday on my Tivo in Lancaster, PA. Prior to this it was advertised to be in Philadelphia and wasn't active here. I checked the web page and now see that they just list the states that have some or all access to XOD. When I plugged in my zip code (17601), it now says it is available here.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

mcf57 said:


> All I can say is.....*ITS ABOUT FREAKIN TIME!!!!*


Years late is right on schedule for TiVo.:up::up::up:


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

While well appreciated, i would not consider this late. More of a bonus for us, as they had already finished all of the scope they had previously announced. 

Hopefully I'll find some use in this, but if you have season passes and suggestions, I'm not really sure how much additional value this will even bring.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

for those who have it, does it first require a login with your main Comcast ID? Or does it maybe just recognize your account based on your IP address?

I currently also have HBO with my Comcast package. Will HBO programming show up in this TiVo Xfinity OnDemand app?


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

There's no login required, and the IP address isn't involved, since I have TV from Comcast and Internet from another company and things work just fine.

The premium channels in your cable package are available via TiVo's XOD app.


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

buscuitboy said:


> for those who have it, does it first require a login with your main Comcast ID? Or does it maybe just recognize your account based on your IP address?
> 
> I currently also have HBO with my Comcast package. Will HBO programming show up in this TiVo Xfinity OnDemand app?


I believe it links with your account via your cable card. I have Streampix and it allows me to access programs on the channels I already receive.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Years late is right on schedule for TiVo.:up::up::up:


This is a Comcast rollout... not TiVo.


----------



## Craig in PA (Mar 9, 2013)

Showed up today in Harrisburg, PA. Not working though - show will start and play for a few seconds then freeze, but the time bar will advance.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I finally noticed it show up in the menu here in Delray Beach, FL. Haven't tried it yet (I went years without ever using it on my Comcast DVR either .


----------



## spameater2005 (Oct 31, 2005)

Showed up in Scranton, PA today (Cisco System) on my Roamio Plus and Premiere. Working perfectly for me. What a nice surprise, but still waiting for the 1.5.2_F.p.3001 CableCARD update for my Roamio. Lets hope that is coming soon too.


----------



## TheOneKEA (Oct 18, 2012)

Xfinity on Demand has also appeared in the Baltimore Metro region! I had no idea it would be here this soon and I look forward to trying it out!


----------



## Ibanez (Nov 22, 2013)

That's some good news right there!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

spameater2005 said:


> Showed up in Scranton, PA today (Cisco System) on my Roamio Plus and Premiere. Working perfectly for me. What a nice surprise, but still waiting for the 1.5.2_F.p.3001 CableCARD update for my Roamio. Lets hope that is coming soon too.


Send an email to [email protected] and ask for the 1.5.2_F.p.3001 firmware. I did it last week and the next day they called me back and updated my CableCARD.


----------



## Craig in PA (Mar 9, 2013)

How do I find my cable card firmware version? I don't think this is why my on demand does not work, but new firmware is usually better. 

I spoke with comcast online to request the "tivo VOD" billing code to make my on demand work. The guy knew what I was asking for, but could not find the code in the system for my local market, said he manually went through 300+ codes. Supposedly, requests are in to add to system.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

ferrumpneuma said:


> Years late is right on schedule for TiVo.:up::up::up:


As others have pointed out, this is 100% a Comcast decision.

But don't let that get in the way of a feel-good derisive remark.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

javabird said:


> I believe it links with your account via your cable card. I have Streampix and it allows me to access programs on the channels I already receive.


+1 When it first came out, it was stated that the Comcast/TiVo VOD mechanism required Internet, but did not require Comcast internet. The VOD app on the TiVo talks to a server in the Comcast network over the Internet to schedule and control a program, and the CableCard is configured to find the program. The CableCard is your authentication mechanism.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

CharlesH said:


> +1 When it first came out, it was stated that the Comcast/TiVo VOD mechanism required Internet, but did not require Comcast internet. The VOD app on the TiVo talks to a server in the Comcast network over the Internet to schedule and control a program, and the CableCard is configured to find the program. The CableCard is your authentication mechanism.


Yeah, it's the cardio.something.something or something like that. For me, it bombs out about half the time.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Working here in York PA; just noticed it tonight after seeing a thread about the Baltimore rollout.

It hadn't occurred to me until it happened, but using XoD ties up one of the TiVo tuners (e.g., it's tuner-based and not IP-based). I was watching OnDemand and got a popup that it wanted to record Letterman at 11:35 and it needed to stop showing XoD to do that (it had already started recording Jimmy Fallon at 11:34). Since I have a 2-tuner Premiere I can't record two shows and watch OnDemand at the same time


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> Working here in York PA; just noticed it tonight after seeing a thread about the Baltimore rollout.
> 
> It hadn't occurred to me until it happened, but using XoD ties up one of the TiVo tuners (e.g., it's tuner-based and not IP-based). I was watching OnDemand and got a popup that it wanted to record Letterman at 11:35 and it needed to stop showing XoD to do that (it had already started recording Jimmy Fallon at 11:34). Since I have a 2-tuner Premiere I can't record two shows and watch OnDemand at the same time


And? That's the case with any other cable DVR as well.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Bigg said:


> And? That's the case with any other cable DVR as well.


It's not the case with Netflix, Hulu, etc that are Internet-delivered to the TiVo. Since all of my on-demand experience is Internet based it just didn't occur to me that it was served over a digital cable channel. Having to give up active use of a tuner for Xfinity OnDemand means I might use the Chromecast to watch HBOGo instead of watching HBO OnDemand over the TiVo.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> It's not the case with Netflix, Hulu, etc that are Internet-delivered to the TiVo. Since all of my on-demand experience is Internet based it just didn't occur to me that it was served over a digital cable channel. Having to give up active use of a tuner for Xfinity OnDemand means I might use the Chromecast to watch HBOGo instead of watching HBO OnDemand over the TiVo.


I guess. The video quality is probably better on XoD, although it's a PITA to use sometimes. It's not big secret that VOD is QAM-based... I don't find XoD to be that useful anyways. It's downright aggravating to use. I wouldn't miss it if it disappeared tomorrow.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The XoD menu system certainly counters most of the benefits of XoD.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> The XoD menu system certainly counters most of the benefits of XoD.


The horribly, ugly, annoying, irritating XoD system translates well to TiVo. Just coloring that horribleness blue and putting TiVo design language on it doesn't make it suck any less though.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like South Carolina was added today.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Illinois and Georgia added today.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Not available in Atlanta metro. Searched several ZIP codes around Georgia. This must be limited to only a few cities.


----------



## mjcxp (Nov 22, 2013)

sbiller said:


> Illinois and Georgia added today.


It says that it is available in my zip code in Illinois, but I am not seeing it anywhere. It is not listed in Find TV, Movies & Videos or listed under My Video Providers. I called them and they verified that I have the appropriate codes. Hopefully it will show up in the next few days.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

mjcxp said:


> It says that it is available in my zip code in Illinois, but I am not seeing it anywhere. It is not listed in Find TV, Movies & Videos or listed under My Video Providers. I called them and they verified that I have the appropriate codes. Hopefully it will show up in the next few days.


My cousin lives in downtown Chicago - zip 60610; it is listed as available in that zip. I'm guessing we will see reports of availability sometime in the next few days.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Also verified that the Northern suburb of Wilmette (60091) shows available.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm in the 60089 zip code and it shows as available, but I'm not seeing it yet. It's been almost 2 years since San Francisco got Xfinity On Demand, I can wait a few more days.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

My ZIP shows it too, but it's not showing on my TiVo either. Going to see if a restart brings it up.

Nope. Connect to TiVo, reboot, nuttin.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

my zip show (downers grove, il) but not showing up on tivo.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

geekmedic said:


> Not available in Atlanta metro. Searched several ZIP codes around Georgia. This must be limited to only a few cities.


LOL, yeah that's funny Tivo - 'Georgia' usually includes the largest and capital city.

Not available for my zip either.


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

My zipcode near Wrigley Field in Chicago is showing as available.
Where in the interface would the 'button' appear? I don't see anything as of now.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

GumboChief said:


> My zipcode near Wrigley Field in Chicago is showing as available.
> Where in the interface would the 'button' appear? I don't see anything as of now.


It will eventually show up for you as a video source similar to Netflix, Hulu, etc. The XFINITY On Demand programming will be presented to you as part of TiVo's unified search capability as well.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

Can't wait for VOD to show up. I can finally replace a cable box with a Mini!


----------



## dbattaglia001 (Feb 9, 2003)

Chicago 60607 says available but not showing up on TiVo app yet. I wonder if it showing up is similar to a software update where it needs to connect to TiVo service, download something, then reboot?


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

Ha! I did a connect to network, and now it is there!
60657


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

Not really working though. It plays for 3-5 seconds, and then stops. Multiple shows tried. HD & SD. Just enough time to see the network banner logo splash screens.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

THis sounds like the symptoms of an improperly paired card, based upon feedback from other markets.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I think the TiVo needs to be at least a Premiere. My TiVoHD doesn't show the OnDemand button.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

pdhenry said:


> I think the TiVo needs to be at least a Premiere. My TiVoHD doesn't show the OnDemand button.


Correct - Premiers and Roamios only


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> THis sounds like the symptoms of an improperly paired card, based upon feedback from other markets.


Is there a thread you can point me to? I had a hell of a time getting HBO, etc working with the pairing, but it has been solid for months now. Rather not re-visit that support line.


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

Found a thread saying I needed to have the "Tivo Premiere" billing code added. Did that, but nothing yet. Going to let it sit over night.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

Forced a connection to the TiVo service and there it was. Another item crossed off my list of things I thought I would never see. "Cubs win world series", however, still in no danger of being removed from the #1 position of said list.


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

drebbe said:


> Forced a connection to the TiVo service and there it was. Another item crossed off my list of things I thought I would never see. "Cubs win world series", however, still in no danger of being removed from the #1 position of said list.


What zip code? Is it actually working when you play a show?


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

60089 - yes it actually works.


----------



## DonnieZ (Feb 12, 2007)

GumboChief said:


> What zip code? Is it actually working when you play a show?


I'm in 60436 - Joliet/Shorewood out of the Comcast Romeoville head end. I'm using a Roamio Plus.

Getting the same symptoms as you - plays for 3-5 seconds, then freezes. Tired an episode of Chicago Fire Season 2 as well as "Leaving Las Vegas" from HBO (I do have HBO.)

Going to call Comcast. This is too awesome not to work!


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Reboot tonight and the app showed up. Works fine!


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

Still broken for me. Was hoping that letting it sit after adding the billing code would have done it.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't like that it defaults to adult content, and no pin, and the settings for both are tricky to locate, and in different locations than indicated on TiVO's website.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

I have the 3 - 5 second freeze issue. Will try the 'TiVo Premiere' code tonight.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Another thread discussing the availability in the Chicago DMA, buried in the Premiere forum...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10048347#post10048347


----------



## GumboChief (Aug 27, 2004)

It is now working for me in Chicago 60657. I had the billing code added yesterday, but through this afternoon, it was still failing. Tried it one last time before going to bed, and it is working now. My guess is something was done to my local head end.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

Hi 

I am also in 60089. Could someone please elaborate on adding the "Tivo premier code". I have the hang after 3-5 seconds problem. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

Sorry to answer myself, but here are the details:

http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Tivo-Premier-On-Demand-freezes/td-p/1604805


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

I hope that this is not too obnoxious but fixed it online within 10 mins:

Problem: I have a tivo premiere and xfinity on demand freezes after 3-5 seconds. I have heard some billing code needs to be added to my account to make this work?
Erica > Hello DAVID, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Erica. Please give me one moment to review your information.
Erica > Thank you for taking the time to chat with us today, David.
DAVID > My Issue: I have a tivo premiere and xfinity on demand freezes after 3-5 seconds. I have heard some billing code needs to be added to my account to make this work?
Erica > I see here that your On Demand freezes every after 3-5 seconds. , it is definitely not good to know that your Video On Demand (VOD) is not working as it supposed to. VOD is a great feature. I would not want to encounter any problem if I was to order my favorite programs.
Erica > Sure, I `ll check the account for any codes that needs to be provisioned
DAVID > Please note it is on my Tivo premiere, a feature just rolled out in my zip code.
Erica > Yes.
DAVID > I have seen this ". The 'Tivo AO' code needs to be added to the billing section labeled something like 'On-Bolt Section'."
Erica > Thank you for waiting, David.
Erica > I am now checking the codes.
Erica > One moment please.
Erica > Thank you for waiting, David.
Erica > I am now working on the TiVo codes
DAVID > thank you
Erica > You are most welcome.
Erica > Thank you for waiting, David.
Erica > I have updated the codes with TiVo.
Erica > Please tune back to On Demand.
DAVID > trying
Erica > Alright.
DAVID > It is working now.
Erica > That`s perfect!


----------



## Sevrin grey (Oct 27, 2013)

i just got off of the comcast chat hotline and it was a cluster **** to say the least but at the end it ended up working here is the conversation

analyst Jade has entered room

Jade: Hello joan, Thank you for contacting Comcast Live Chat Support. My name is Jade. Please give me one moment to review your information.

Jade: Welcome to Comcast Billing department. Let me extend a warm smile to make your day even brighter! I look forward to helping you today. How are you doing today, Joan?

joan: My Issue: hello i recently got the xfinity on demand app on my tivo roamio and every time i try to watch a show or a movie it freezes after about 5 seconds every time so i searched it online and i came across a link

joan: http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Tivo-Premier-On-Demand-freezes/td-p/1604805

joan: something about it being a billing code issue

Jade: Thank you for providing that information.

Jade: Oh, I understand you have issue about watching movie on demand and it freezes after 5 seconds, am I correct?

joan: yeah and shows

Jade: Thank you for confirming. I really appreciate it.

Jade: Let me check that on the account first.

Jade: Rest assured that I will exhaust all possible resources that I have to resolve your concern today.

Jade: Our goal is to provide you with a consistently superior customer experience - that's our guarantee. Learn more about the Comcast Customer Guarantee at http://www.comcast.com/corporate/Customers/CustomerGuarantee.html?fss=customer guarantee

Jade: So I can better assist you, do you mind if I ask a few questions?

joan: ok

Jade: Great!

Jade: For the integrity and security of the account, can you please verify the Account Number listed on the account?

joan: yeah hold on let me find it

Jade: Sure, take your time.

joan: ***************

Jade: Excellent! Thank you.

Jade: I assure you that Comcast is all about protecting customers' confidentiality and privacy. Whatever you provide to us will remain between us.

Jade: Let me pull up your account.

Jade: While waiting, let me share this link to you http://www.comcast.net/benefits/ , with this you can actually explore on what you can get from Comcast. Moreover, if you like to know more about comcast products and features, please feel free to visit this site: rofileid=31731FAE-E477-447E-82F1-9D3BB822FF49&lid=4ShopBundles&lpos=Nav" target="_blank">http://www.comcast.com/localization...E-82F1-9D3BB822FF49&lid=4ShopBundles&lpos=Nav

joan: it says something about in the "bolt on section" and the "TIVOAO" section in the link i sent you

Jade: Thank you for patiently waiting.

Jade: Joan, I also want to make sure that your issue will be dealt with expertise, however, your chat has been routed to billing department that supports payments and disputes.

Jade: Our Cable Department is better equipped in handling this request. What I will do now is to transfer this chat to my partners there as they have the right tools and information regarding this matter. Is that okay with you?

joan: yes thats fine

Jade: Great!

Jade: To recap no changes made on your account.

Jade: Do you have any other questions or concerns I can help you with today?

joan: no

Jade: Thank you.

Jade: It's been a wonderful to assist a customer like you.

Jade: It was a pleasure assisting and chatting with you today! Have a great day and thank you for choosing Comcast. If you have any further questions, please do not hesitate to give us a call at 1-877-870-4310 or visit us at www.comcast.net for technical support. We appreciate your business!

Jade: By the way, please take time to answer the short survey. This is done by just clicking the "EXIT CHAT" button located at the top right of the chat screen and click on the "TAKE OUR SURVEY button. Thank you very much for your time and patience all throughout the chat. Have a wonderful day!

Jade: Please stay connected while I am transferring the chat.

joan: ok

Jade: Please wait, while the problem is escalated to another analyst

analyst Marilene has entered room

Marilene: Hi! How are you doing today?

joan: im ok

Waiting for response from Jade

analyst Jade has left room

joan: have you seen everything i sent with the link and everything?

joan: hello? are you there

Marilene: Yes, I am here.

joan: did you get my link?

joan: http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Video-On-Demand/Tivo-Premier-On-Demand-freezes/td-p/1604805

joan: it says something about in the "bolt on section" and the "TIVOAO" section in the link i sent you

joan: having to do with a billing code issue

Marilene: I am sorry to know that you are having issue with On demand.

Marilene: I will help you resolve this.

joan: thank you

Marilene: You are most welcome.

Marilene: May I ask what are the troubleshooting steps you have followed to resolve this issue?

joan: i rebooted my tivo and i called the comcast cable card line and then they repaired it the cable card to my tivo roamio and told me to wait 45 mins and it should work

Marilene: Thanks for the information.

joan: and then looked on tivocommunity.com and read about this issue

Marilene: Same issue persist, is that correct?

joan: yes everything freezes after 5 seconds.

Marilene: Since that is the case, I will send tech to your house to check and fix the On demand issue.

Marilene: May I ask for a good call ahead number?

joan: no i don't need a tech to come to the house did you look at the link i sent you ?

joan: it can be done in the billing section

Marilene: May I ask how many Tivo you are using?

joan: if read the link you would see what the issue and resolution is

joan: I'm using 1 tivo roamio dvr

Marilene: I have read it. May I ask for the serial number of the Tivo?

Marilene: I will check if that is correct on your account.

joan: is it the service number?

Marilene: It starts with 03501.

Marilene: I can see the correct code here, I will just verify if the serial is correct as well as the cable card.

joan: I'm looking for it

Marilene: Thanks for your cooperation.

joan: is it on the box itself?

Marilene: Yes it is.

joan: TSN ???

Marilene: Does it starts with 03501?

joan: TSN:************

joan: and theres a sku brf84800

joan: nothing with 03501

Marilene: Are you seeing the word Host there?

joan: no

Marilene: I am checking the notes on your account instead.

joan: i have the cable card sn:***********

joan: ok

Marilene: Thanks for the information.

Marilene: I checked the notes here and I can see here that the cable card ********** is already paired to your new Tva nd has the correct service code which is TIVOHOST.

Marilene: TIVOAO is used for additional Tivo.

Marilene: Which means there is no problem on the biller.

joan: maybe try tivo roamio

joan: instead of tivohost

joan: is there a way to edit that?

joan: chance the billing code to "tivo roamio"

Marilene: There is no tivo roamio but there is Tivo premier host.

Marilene: Would you like me to try that?

joan: thats the problem it need to be tivo roamio

joan: yes''

Marilene: There we go, I have change the service code.

Marilene: I am sending signal to your box now.

joan: ok

Marilene: I just sent signal to the cable card and host. Are there any changes?

joan: yes its working!!!

Marilene: Perfect! I am so happy to know that it is working fine now.

Marilene: We have resolve your concern by changing the service code on your Tivo box and sending signal to the box.

Marilene: Have I resolve your reason for chatting?

joan: thank you so much for sticking with me with all that

joan: yes you have

Marilene: Wonderful and it's my pleasure helping you Joan.

Marilene: Just to let you know, at the end of this chat there will be a short survey. I would appreciate it if you would take a moment to complete it so we can continue to improve the service we provide to you. Is that okay with you?

joan: ok

Marilene:


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

i tried the chat. Ended horribly and didnt work.


ended up calling the billing department and explained what i needed. They where able to get it going in about 10 mins.


----------



## Sevrin grey (Oct 27, 2013)

at one point they were trying to say to send me out a tech person to the house to look at it and i was saying no thats not gonna help me it can be done on your end.


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

I just happened to notice it on my Roamio tonight (Naperville 60540). Works great for me, no codes needed!


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

Any news on Houston? Been waiting for this feature forever. Wife used to use on demand all of the time.


----------



## truman861 (Jul 14, 2012)

Would sell my soul to get someone other than BH or VZ in Tampa FL

Roamio Plus (Master)
3 x Premiers (2 retired, 1 sons room)
2 Minis (living room and daughters room)
Tivo series 3 HD (retired)
Tivo series 2 with PLS (retired)
MoCA
CC: Cisco PK802
TA: Cisco STA1520
T.W. Brighthouse Tampabay


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I wish Comcast/TiVo would publish a time line to when XoD will be available in certain markets.


----------



## randian (Jan 15, 2014)

truman861 said:


> Would sell my soul to get someone other than BH or VZ in Tampa FL


Most would kill to have FIOS in their market. Why so negative?


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

geekmedic said:


> I wish Comcast/TiVo would publish a time line to when XoD will be available in certain markets.


They have announced that it will be available in all markets by June 30, 2014.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Wow! I just got back from vacation and was shocked to suddenly see Xfinity VoD on my TiVos. I had no idea this was coming, and I assumed our market would never get it. VoD is the only reason I've kept a cable box around all this time. Does it work well enough on the TiVos that I can ditch the cable box altogether? I'd love to save the extra money.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I successfully watched the first episode of Cosmos last night without a single hiccup. Looks like the cable box is going back this afternoon. I'm so happy to finally be getting rid of that POS. Now that XFinity VoD is available, the Premiere and Roamio truly deliver on the original promise of CableCARDS to free us from the shackles of the MSO's equipment. As far as I can see, there is virtually no downside to ditching the Comcast box.


----------



## jollick (Dec 2, 2013)

Still waiting in Atlanta area. :-(


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

jollick said:


> Still waiting in Atlanta area. :-(


Houston still waiting :/


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

Alabama, Louisiana, Mississippi, South Carolina and Tennessee added to the list today.


----------



## jeffshome (Jan 4, 2002)

I just noticed on My Shows Xfinity On Demand for the first time here in Atlanta.

Seems to be functional with all the programs listed and I was able to watch a TV show.

I'm watching on a Roamio.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

gweempose said:


> I successfully watched the first episode of Cosmos last night without a single hiccup. Looks like the cable box is going back this afternoon. I'm so happy to finally be getting rid of that POS. Now that XFinity VoD is available, the Premiere and Roamio truly deliver on the original promise of CableCARDS to free us from the shackles of the MSO's equipment. As far as I can see, there is virtually no downside to ditching the Comcast box.


Cable Cards are still MSO equipment.


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

sbiller said:


> Alabama, Louisiana, Mississippi, South Carolina and Tennessee added to the list today.


I came home today in Charleston, SC, and saw that Xfinity On Demand was available. I've watched a few shows and everything seems to be working. Great job Tivo and Comcast!


----------



## fenlyn (Sep 24, 2003)

jeffshome said:


> I just noticed on My Shows Xfinity On Demand for the first time here in Atlanta.
> 
> Seems to be functional with all the programs listed and I was able to watch a TV show.
> 
> I'm watching on a Roamio.


I must be doing something wrong then. I'm in Marietta, and it's just not popping on my Roamios even after connections and reboots.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

confirmed, xfinity vod is active in north alabama, working without any issues!


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

fenlyn said:


> I must be doing something wrong then. I'm in Marietta, and it's just not popping on my Roamios even after connections and reboots.


I'm in Kennesaw. TiVo.com says it's available now (when I checked yesterday morning it wasn't). Will look again.

I've heard that Comcast has to have a TiVo Premiere billing code on your account in order for OnDemand to show up.

Update: working great here. Just checked it this morning.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

geekmedic said:


> I'm in Kennesaw. TiVo.com says it's available now (when I checked yesterday morning it wasn't). Will look again.
> 
> I've heard that Comcast has to have a TiVo Premiere billing code on your account in order for OnDemand to show up.
> 
> Update: working great here. Just checked it this morning.


I'm with Comcast in the north Atlanta suburbs as well (Cumming area).
Has this rolled out EVERYWHERE in the Atlanta? I signed up months ago with my zip and they said I would be contacted when it becomes available. Will I first get an email about it or is it just ready in my area? Do I have to do the billing code thing as well?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Not showing up on my Elite even after reboot, I'm in the south Cobb area of ATL. tivo.com says I should have it in my zip.

But this is an old Cablecard that I've had for almost 6 years now when I first got an HD. If it doesn't show up, I'm sure no one in Comcast will know how to make it happen.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mcf57 said:


> I'm with Comcast in the north Atlanta suburbs as well (Cumming area).
> Has this rolled out EVERYWHERE in the Atlanta? I signed up months ago with my zip and they said I would be contacted when it becomes available. Will I first get an email about it or is it just ready in my area? Do I have to do the billing code thing as well?


i signed up for the email notification two years ago at tivo.com and haven't seen one yet - xfinity vod just appeared in the tivo menu yesterday.

to check if you have a premiere billing code, log into comcast.net, go into services, and look for your cable card in the list under the xfinity tab - the make and model should show "tivo premiere". if it shows premiere and is still not working, call the tivo cable card dept, and they'll help get you going.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> i signed up for the email notification two years ago at tivo.com and haven't seen one yet - xfinity vod just appeared in the tivo menu yesterday.
> 
> to check if you have a premiere billing code, log into comcast.net, go into services, and look for your cable card in the list under the xfinity tab - the make and model should show "tivo premiere". if it shows premiere and is still not working, call the tivo cable card dept, and they'll help get you going.


Ok, I found the TiVo page that lets you put in your zip. I put mine in (30041) and it says its available. Will have to try your suggestions and see if I can get it going on 3 of my premieres.

I have a TiVo Mini too (linked with a 4-tuner Premiere as the hose). Assuming it will work on this too, correct?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

It's available on all my Minis but I had to force a network connection and reboot them. This must've became active in my area after midnight. 

I'm now realizing now much the OnDemand app sucks. Here's hoping Com adt will redo it soon.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

mcf57 said:


> Ok, I found the TiVo page that lets you put in your zip. I put mine in (30041) and it says its available.


good point, i don't remember the link being posted for a while, so if anyone else needs to check (log-in not required):
http://www.tivo.com/xfinity​


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

geekmedic said:


> It's available on all my Minis but I had to force a network connection and reboot them. This must've became active in my area after midnight.
> 
> I'm now realizing now much the OnDemand app sucks. Here's hoping Com adt will redo it soon.


yea, I heard it wasn't great. I also gave up hope it coming to the Atlanta area years ago. I'll of course take it & try to access it later, but it sounds like I am not missing much anyway.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

I agree that the On Demand interface is terrible, but if searching for something to watch via TiVo or looking at a show you currently have, the app is fine.


----------



## shiffrin (Aug 23, 2000)

NorthAlabama said:


> i signed up for the email notification two years ago at tivo.com and haven't seen one yet - xfinity vod just appeared in the tivo menu yesterday.
> 
> to check if you have a premiere billing code, log into comcast.net, go into services, and look for your cable card in the list under the xfinity tab - the make and model should show "tivo premiere". if it shows premiere and is still not working, call the tivo cable card dept, and they'll help get you going.


I checked the web page every week or so and it always said XOD was not available. When I saw that it showed up one day in 'My shows', I checked the web page again and it now said it was available. I didn't get the email for another week.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

TiVoJimmy said:


> I agree that the On Demand interface is terrible, but if searching for something to watch via TiVo or looking at a show you currently have, the app is fine.


agreed it isn't the best, but i prefer it to xfinity vod on any comcast branded equipment i've used.

the icon indicating vod availability when exploring the shows in the tivo hdui is awesome info. :up:


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

*Finally!*


----------



## twylie (Apr 6, 2014)

Just picked up a cableCARD from my local Comcast office (west side of ATL), and when activating it, the rep confirmed they'd already set the TiVo Premier flag on the account.

I had to go through guided setup again once I installed and activated the card, but overall a pretty painless experience overall. In process of adding another few Mini to the house, but looking forward to returning the rest of my rental boxes and hardware.


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

Why does Tivo and Comcast hate Houston? I know it is hot, humid, and the traffic sucks but those are even more reasons to stay inside and watch my Tivo.


----------



## mcf57 (Oct 19, 2012)

HOLY Cow. I have it. UNBELIEVEABLE. I just noticed it in my TiVO menus for my Premieres. Its even on my Mini. Tried it and it works great. I never thought I would see the day. I guess I will be hanging on to cable a little longer than I thought. :up:


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Yea, just started working for me last night too. Is there now really ANY reason to get a crappy Comcast DVR box? I can't think of any right now.  

I have none and don't plan on getting one. Combine that with the fact that I am only getting charged $1.50 for each of my Comcast cable cards (4 of them) and I can't see why ANYONE would choose an X1 cable box that are supposedly running about $10-15/month for EACH box. 

All my TiVos are lifetime, but even if they weren't, I'd still rather pay about $10-13/month for a TiVo subscription over Comcrap's equipment. Highway robbery for an inferior product by Comcast if you ask me.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, just got it too. Unbelievable, never thought it would happen. Great job (finally) Comcast and Tivo.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

For those who _just_ got activated, did the status webpage get updated at the same time?

The one here that uses your zip code:
http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

telemark said:


> For those who _just_ got activated, did the status webpage get updated at the same time?
> 
> The one here that uses your zip code:
> http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable


Yes my zip was updated same day.


----------



## chetly (Apr 19, 2014)

So here in middle TN, my Xfinity icon has showed up....video begins to play and freezes in 6 seconds....yes I've read all the forums. Don't get me started...billing codes verified and after 18 hours total in the past two days, I had the local Murfreesboro service center arguing with Comcast Cable Card activation over speakerphone. CC dept says the cards are inventoried as cable boxes, not cards. The service center denies this saying they are assigned to my account as Tivo Cable cards and the issue is with cable card support. Customer left hanging in the breeze. NAtional Comcast repair verifies that my cable cards are in the system as cable boxes and not cards. Yet the local office is not having it.....conferenced them and they argued.

bottom line, the local office even went so far to say Tivo is not allowed on their systems then of course corrected themselves, then said on Demand will NEVER be on cable cards or TiVo. I directed them to the TiVo/Comcast partnership site advertising the feature - they said the site was hacked.

Don't expect Xfinity On Demand in Middle TN.....they don't even know how to catch the bus to work, let alone provision your equipment. I told them I have the icon, I can scroll the menus.....they laughed and said it was not possible. I reacted by requesting 25 cable cards and cleaned them out. I'll hold them for a few days to prevent any other person being subjected to this until Corporate support calls me back Monday. Once fixed I'll return the 24 cards for credit to the account.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

chetly said:


> NAtional Comcast repair verifies that my cable cards are in the system as cable boxes and not cards. Yet the local office is not having it.....conferenced them and they argued.


here's your trouble - national repair doesn't need to leave your issue unresolved just because they ran into a wall of misguided local techs.

call national repair back, request a supervisor or manager, explain the situation, and i'll bet they can get the help you need. if not, the next step is to send an email to a sr executive for help.


----------



## AMike (Oct 22, 2004)

I just noticed it today on my Tivo Premiere (I'm in the Gwinnett area of metro Atlanta). It is working like a charm! Zero issues thus far.

I've waited a very long time for this, but extremely pleased to see this. I agree with the earlier comment, there is no business to have a Comcast box now, even the X1.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

chetly said:


> So here in middle TN, my Xfinity icon has showed up....video begins to play and freezes in 6 seconds....yes I've read all the forums. Don't get me started...billing codes verified and after 18 hours total in the past two days, I had the local Murfreesboro service center arguing with Comcast Cable Card activation over speakerphone. CC dept says the cards are inventoried as cable boxes, not cards. The service center denies this saying they are assigned to my account as Tivo Cable cards and the issue is with cable card support. Customer left hanging in the breeze. NAtional Comcast repair verifies that my cable cards are in the system as cable boxes and not cards. Yet the local office is not having it.....conferenced them and they argued.


My cards show up as boxes on Comcast's website too, but VOD is working fine. Once again the area-dependent nature of how all this stuff works (and is billed for) on Comcast is apparent.


----------



## chetly (Apr 19, 2014)

slowbiscuit said:


> My cards show up as boxes on Comcast's website too, but VOD is working fine. Once again the area-dependent nature of how all this stuff works (and is billed for) on Comcast is apparent.


Indeed....Nat'l Repair echoes this by saying Comcast is not only fragmented locally, each region uses different billing systems. So anyone reading forums here, on TiVo, or Comcast has a slim chance of getting the issue fixed using experience that customers have posted. A billing code used in Chicago wont work in Oregon or California as those codes are not used.

Just yesterday executive level support emailed me saying Xfinity On demand was not available in my area (Nashville) even though the zip code check on Tivo and Comcast Nat'l Repair says its live in my area. I even got an email this morning from TiVo saying it was live here. Horrible, horrible service by Comcast. I spent 18 hours over two days and an hour of driving to and from the local service center in Murfreesboro working on this. Not even close to fixed. Nobody knows about anything here in TN.

Nat'l Repair advised they are working on training manuals for dissemination to training divisions....but who knows how long this will take.

My issue is that billing says that whatever code they think is right will not "stick" in the field they place it in....saying my cable card is not paired, yet I view all channels. Cable Card support says my card is paired fine, billing just needs to input the correct code.

I'm done. Hopefully someone will fix this. 5 Tweets and 4 emails from executive support Comcast have not yielded any fruit.


----------



## jollick (Dec 2, 2013)

chetly said:


> Indeed....Nat'l Repair echoes this by saying Comcast is not only fragmented locally, each region uses different billing systems. So anyone reading forums here, on TiVo, or Comcast has a slim chance of getting the issue fixed using experience that customers have posted. A billing code used in Chicago wont work in Oregon or California as those codes are not used.
> 
> Just yesterday executive level support emailed me saying Xfinity On demand was not available in my area (Nashville) even though the zip code check on Tivo and Comcast Nat'l Repair says its live in my area. I even got an email this morning from TiVo saying it was live here. Horrible, horrible service by Comcast. I spent 18 hours over two days and an hour of driving to and from the local service center in Murfreesboro working on this. Not even close to fixed. Nobody knows about anything here in TN.
> 
> ...


I live in Gwinnett County, GA and noticed the On Demand app was there on Saturday. I tried it and all I got was either a notice to call Comcast (on the main Roamio) and the first 5 seconds of any show I picked on my Mini units. I called Comcast service and after some troubleshooting with the rep, he transferred me to Tivo support. The Tivo rep was very knowledgeable and walked me through several screens and determined that the CableCard I had for months was never paired! He got another Comcast rep, Level 2, on the phone and after trying to hit the card, he gave up and said I would need to have a tech come to my house. I said ok, I will call again later. I called on Sunday and got a Comcast rep and started fresh. I told her my issue and she said she saw the card and would send it a hit but it would take on hour for it to finish. I tried later on and bingo, it worked flawlessly on my main Roamio and my Minis! I guess I got lucky and ended up talking to a rep that knew what *she* was doing.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

chetly said:


> I'm done. Hopefully someone will fix this. 5 Tweets and 4 emails from executive support Comcast have not yielded any fruit.


Start asking for billing credits for service they are committed to provide.


----------



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm in Woodridge, IL (Chicago Suburb) and just noticed I had Xfinity On Demand on my Tivo Roamio. I watched a preview of the new "24."


----------



## yunro (Feb 4, 2002)

Any Atlanta people here live in Sandy Springs, I put in my zip 30342 and it says service is not available. 

Would like to go back to TIVO, but without On Demand it is a no go with the wife.

Thanks


----------



## Atlanta Graphic (Jul 31, 2003)

Xfinity on Demand appeared on my TiVo Central screen on April 29. 
I have been able to access the menus for On Demand, but I get connection errors when I try to watch a program. I was able to view a couple of HD programs, but only after a dozen or so attempts. I have not call customer service yet to see if they can resolve the issue.


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

In TiVo's PR for today's earnings announcement they backed off the June 30 date and now simply say the national rollout "is expected to be complete this summer."


----------



## Atlanta Graphic (Jul 31, 2003)

VOD is available in my area (Midtown Atlanta), but I am experiencing problems viewing the programming. Another person in my area suggested calling customer service and requesting a refresh be sent to my cable card, but that did not work.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Atlanta Graphic said:


> VOD is available in my area (Midtown Atlanta), but I am experiencing problems viewing the programming. Another person in my area suggested calling customer service and requesting a refresh be sent to my cable card, but that did not work.


CableCARD needs to be unpaired then paired again, not just refreshed. Also you need the TiVo premiere billing code on your account.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

Any new regions seeing this show up yet? Are we still expecting all areas to have this by the end of the month?


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

Still waiting in Houston :/


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

13 days and counting down... yeah, right.

And Android streaming too!


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

drebbe said:


> In TiVo's PR for today's earnings announcement they backed off the June 30 date and now simply say the national rollout "is expected to be complete this summer."


It's going to be a long wait in Houston as summer does not end here until November.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

While I was initially excited by this, the reality is that I barely use Xfinity On Demand. Between HBO GO, Showtime Anytime, Netflix, Amazon Prime and Hulu+, it's just not needed very often.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I get the HBO movies via Xfinity on Demand.. through my Tivo.. otherwise I'd have to use my PS3 for HBO on Demand, or watch them on my iPad.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yep you essentially get HBO Go with XOD, it's very handy to watch anything you want from HBO on your Tivo.


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

Ugh, why is Houston left out :/


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

PaperFriend said:


> Ugh, why is Houston left out :/


We're not left out, it's coming... soon.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

slowbiscuit said:


> Yep you essentially get HBO Go with XOD, it's very handy to watch anything you want from HBO on your Tivo.


Though I must stress your "essentially" qualifier. You don't get ALL shows/movies through XOD.. but you get a lot.


----------



## twylie (Apr 6, 2014)

As I'm in a market with Comcast bandwidth caps, I will try to use OnDemand over streaming services where possible to save my bandwidth for the stuff that's only available on Netflix or AVOD.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

That too, their new caps suck.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Be aware that under net neutrallity rules, xod would count the same as any other streaming service. As it should. You can of course buy service without the caps.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

astrohip said:


> 13 days and counting down... yeah, right.
> 
> And Android streaming too!






astrohip said:


> As others have pointed out, this is 100% a Comcast decision.
> 
> But don't let that get in the way of a feel-good derisive remark.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

jcthorne said:


> Be aware that under net neutrallity rules, xod would count the same as any other streaming service. As it should. You can of course buy service without the caps.


I was under the impression that XOD is a form of switched video (it uses a tuner) rather than using data bandwidth.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

XFinity On Demand on a TiVo uses a tuner for the content. An encrypted digital channel is temporarily allocated for your request on the node serving your TiVo (and some number of your neighbors). The control messages go over your TiVo's Internet connection, which need not be Comcast. So the question of caps and net neutrality is moot (the amount of data used for VOD control is miniscule.)


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Xfinity on demand also offers a streaming service for use on tablets, pcs etc. While it does not run on tivo, the data streamed is currently not counted against data caps.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah but no one was talking about Xfinity TV Go here, there is no cap issue for XOD on Tivo as long as it uses a tuner to stream.

And I don't think what you're saying is true in any case - TV Go usage on Xbox does not count against the cap, but mobile usage does.

http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/xfinity-apps/xtv-go-app-download-feature-faqs


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> YTV Go usage on Xbox does not count against the cap, but mobile usage does.
> 
> http://customer.comcast.com/help-and-support/xfinity-apps/xtv-go-app-download-feature-faqs


The way I read that, it counts against your XFinity bandwidth cap if you use your XFinity internet connection to download it, but if you use a hotel's connection or your 3G/4G connection it doesn't seem that it should.

"Mobile usage" is also a bit inaccurate.


----------



## PaperFriend (May 31, 2011)

So much for June 30th for Houston. Unbelievable......The single thing that my wife keeps complaining about our Tivo.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

PaperFriend said:


> So much for June 30th for Houston. Unbelievable......The single thing that my wife keeps complaining about our Tivo.


unbelievable - after waiting almost 3 years for xfinity vod, then finally getting it, looks like our market will be sold off as a condition of the comcast/time-warner merger. 

maybe you'll get xfinity vod about the time we lose it.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.multichannel.com/news/tv-apps/comcast-tivo-complete-vod-connection/


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

I didn't see it show up on my Roamio today when I came home for lunch. The new summer update had gone through and I even connected to the network again. Is this something customers need to call into comcast for?


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Definitely not available in my house in Houston.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bigpatky said:


> I didn't see it show up on my Roamio today when I came home for lunch...Is this something customers need to call into comcast for?


a call isn't always needed, but if the account is flagged incorrectly you might need to call (the summer update isn't required for xfinity vod). check your zip code on tivo.com:
http://www.tivo.com/discover/cable​if tivo.com says it's available for your zip code, xfinity vod should have appeared automatically in tivo central under "find tv, movies, & video". if it isn't there, call xfinity natl cablecard support at (888) 824-8988.


----------



## HoustonMidtown (Jan 15, 2011)

andyf said:


> Definitely not available in my house in Houston.


Its working for me today -- zip code 77003

I saw this link on twitter which is what led me to try:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486991089643950080


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Sent an EMail to Comcast Cares. TiVos website does indicate it's available in my area 77379.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

Didn't show up for me at first. Tried Comcast support - they wanted me to go to channel 1 

I then tried Tivo support. They had me connect to the network twice and then it showed up. 

Edit: I'm in Utah.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

bigpatky said:


> Dt - they wanted me to go to channel 1


Xfinity STBs access the VOD menu via channel 1. CSR training issue.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

My TiVos seem to think I have On Demand because I see a new option in Settings allowing me to set a PIN for VOD purchases. I'm also seeing entries in the Discovery Bar for On Demand items. But no where is there an Xfinity option.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

List of new zip codes added to http://www.tivo.com/assets/files_assets/comcastzipcodes.xml

```
521a521,524
> 
> <zip>94401</zip>
> <zip>94555</zip>
> 
7508a7512,7936
> <zip>87002</zip>
> <zip>87004</zip>
> <zip>87005</zip>
> <zip>87008</zip>
> <zip>87015</zip>
> <zip>87020</zip>
> <zip>87021</zip>
> <zip>87022</zip>
> <zip>87031</zip>
> <zip>87035</zip>
> <zip>87042</zip>
> <zip>87043</zip>
> <zip>87047</zip>
> <zip>87048</zip>
> <zip>87051</zip>
> <zip>87059</zip>
> <zip>87068</zip>
> <zip>87102</zip>
> <zip>87104</zip>
> <zip>87105</zip>
> <zip>87106</zip>
> <zip>87107</zip>
> <zip>87108</zip>
> <zip>87109</zip>
> <zip>87110</zip>
> <zip>87111</zip>
> <zip>87112</zip>
> <zip>87113</zip>
> <zip>87114</zip>
> <zip>87116</zip>
> <zip>87117</zip>
> <zip>87120</zip>
> <zip>87121</zip>
> <zip>87122</zip>
> <zip>87123</zip>
> <zip>87124</zip>
> <zip>87131</zip>
> <zip>87301</zip>
> <zip>87311</zip>
> <zip>87317</zip>
> <zip>87319</zip>
> <zip>87323</zip>
> <zip>87401</zip>
> <zip>87402</zip>
> <zip>87410</zip>
> <zip>87413</zip>
> <zip>87415</zip>
> <zip>87416</zip>
> <zip>87417</zip>
> <zip>87501</zip>
> <zip>87505</zip>
> <zip>87506</zip>
> <zip>87507</zip>
> <zip>87508</zip>
> <zip>87529</zip>
> <zip>87544</zip>
> <zip>87552</zip>
> <zip>87556</zip>
> <zip>87557</zip>
> <zip>87558</zip>
> <zip>87571</zip>
> <zip>87574</zip>
> <zip>87701</zip>
> <zip>87710</zip>
> <zip>87714</zip>
> <zip>87740</zip>
> <zip>87747</zip>
> <zip>87801</zip>
> <zip>87937</zip>
> <zip>88001</zip>
> <zip>88002</zip>
> <zip>88003</zip>
> <zip>88005</zip>
> <zip>88007</zip>
> <zip>88011</zip>
> <zip>88012</zip>
> <zip>88022</zip>
> <zip>88023</zip>
> <zip>88026</zip>
> <zip>88030</zip>
> <zip>88043</zip>
> <zip>88052</zip>
> <zip>88061</zip>
> <zip>88065</zip>
> <zip>88130</zip>
> <zip>88260</zip>
> <zip>88401</zip>
> <zip>85145</zip>
> <zip>85653</zip>
> <zip>85658</zip>
> <zip>85704</zip>
> <zip>85705</zip>
> <zip>85712</zip>
> <zip>85713</zip>
> <zip>85715</zip>
> <zip>85718</zip>
> <zip>85719</zip>
> <zip>85735</zip>
> <zip>85737</zip>
> <zip>85739</zip>
> <zip>85741</zip>
> <zip>85742</zip>
> <zip>85743</zip>
> <zip>85745</zip>
> <zip>85746</zip>
> <zip>85749</zip>
> <zip>85750</zip>
> <zip>85755</zip>
> <zip>85757</zip>
> <zip>98195</zip>
> <zip>98221</zip>
> <zip>98225</zip>
> <zip>98226</zip>
> <zip>98229</zip>
> <zip>98230</zip>
> <zip>98233</zip>
> <zip>98236</zip>
> <zip>98239</zip>
> <zip>98240</zip>
> <zip>98244</zip>
> <zip>98247</zip>
> <zip>98248</zip>
> <zip>98249</zip>
> <zip>98260</zip>
> <zip>98264</zip>
> <zip>98266</zip>
> <zip>98273</zip>
> <zip>98274</zip>
> <zip>98276</zip>
> <zip>98277</zip>
> <zip>98278</zip>
> <zip>98284</zip>
> <zip>77002</zip>
> <zip>77003</zip>
> <zip>77004</zip>
> <zip>77005</zip>
> <zip>77006</zip>
> <zip>77007</zip>
> <zip>77008</zip>
> <zip>77009</zip>
> <zip>77010</zip>
> <zip>77011</zip>
> <zip>77012</zip>
> <zip>77013</zip>
> <zip>77014</zip>
> <zip>77015</zip>
> <zip>77016</zip>
> <zip>77017</zip>
> <zip>77018</zip>
> <zip>77019</zip>
> <zip>77020</zip>
> <zip>77021</zip>
> <zip>77022</zip>
> <zip>77023</zip>
> <zip>77024</zip>
> <zip>77025</zip>
> <zip>77026</zip>
> <zip>77027</zip>
> <zip>77028</zip>
> <zip>77029</zip>
> <zip>77030</zip>
> <zip>77031</zip>
> <zip>77032</zip>
> <zip>77033</zip>
> <zip>77034</zip>
> <zip>77035</zip>
> <zip>77036</zip>
> <zip>77037</zip>
> <zip>77038</zip>
> <zip>77039</zip>
> <zip>77040</zip>
> <zip>77041</zip>
> <zip>77042</zip>
> <zip>77043</zip>
> <zip>77044</zip>
> <zip>77045</zip>
> <zip>77046</zip>
> <zip>77047</zip>
> <zip>77048</zip>
> <zip>77049</zip>
> <zip>77050</zip>
> <zip>77051</zip>
> <zip>77053</zip>
> <zip>77054</zip>
> <zip>77055</zip>
> <zip>77056</zip>
> <zip>77057</zip>
> <zip>77058</zip>
> <zip>77059</zip>
> <zip>77060</zip>
> <zip>77061</zip>
> <zip>77062</zip>
> <zip>77063</zip>
> <zip>77064</zip>
> <zip>77065</zip>
> <zip>77066</zip>
> <zip>77067</zip>
> <zip>77068</zip>
> <zip>77069</zip>
> <zip>77070</zip>
> <zip>77071</zip>
> <zip>77072</zip>
> <zip>77073</zip>
> <zip>77074</zip>
> <zip>77075</zip>
> <zip>77076</zip>
> <zip>77077</zip>
> <zip>77078</zip>
> <zip>77079</zip>
> <zip>77080</zip>
> <zip>77081</zip>
> <zip>77082</zip>
> <zip>77083</zip>
> <zip>77084</zip>
> <zip>77085</zip>
> <zip>77086</zip>
> <zip>77087</zip>
> <zip>77088</zip>
> <zip>77089</zip>
> <zip>77090</zip>
> <zip>77091</zip>
> <zip>77092</zip>
> <zip>77093</zip>
> <zip>77094</zip>
> <zip>77095</zip>
> <zip>77096</zip>
> <zip>77098</zip>
> <zip>77099</zip>
> <zip>77304</zip>
> <zip>77316</zip>
> <zip>77336</zip>
> <zip>77338</zip>
> <zip>77339</zip>
> <zip>77346</zip>
> <zip>77354</zip>
> <zip>77355</zip>
> <zip>77356</zip>
> <zip>77362</zip>
> <zip>77365</zip>
> <zip>77373</zip>
> <zip>77375</zip>
> <zip>77377</zip>
> <zip>77379</zip>
> <zip>77380</zip>
> <zip>77381</zip>
> <zip>77382</zip>
> <zip>77384</zip>
> <zip>77385</zip>
> <zip>77386</zip>
> <zip>77388</zip>
> <zip>77389</zip>
> <zip>77396</zip>
> <zip>77401</zip>
> <zip>77406</zip>
> <zip>77407</zip>
> <zip>77429</zip>
> <zip>77433</zip>
> <zip>77441</zip>
> <zip>77447</zip>
> <zip>77449</zip>
> <zip>77450</zip>
> <zip>77459</zip>
> <zip>77461</zip>
> <zip>77469</zip>
> <zip>77471</zip>
> <zip>77477</zip>
> <zip>77478</zip>
> <zip>77479</zip>
> <zip>77489</zip>
> <zip>77493</zip>
> <zip>77494</zip>
> <zip>77498</zip>
> <zip>77502</zip>
> <zip>77503</zip>
> <zip>77504</zip>
> <zip>77505</zip>
> <zip>77506</zip>
> <zip>77507</zip>
> <zip>77510</zip>
> <zip>77511</zip>
> <zip>77515</zip>
> <zip>77517</zip>
> <zip>77518</zip>
> <zip>77520</zip>
> <zip>77521</zip>
> <zip>77523</zip>
> <zip>77530</zip>
> <zip>77531</zip>
> <zip>77532</zip>
> <zip>77535</zip>
> <zip>77536</zip>
> <zip>77539</zip>
> <zip>77541</zip>
> <zip>77545</zip>
> <zip>77546</zip>
> <zip>77547</zip>
> <zip>77550</zip>
> <zip>77551</zip>
> <zip>77554</zip>
> <zip>77562</zip>
> <zip>77563</zip>
> <zip>77565</zip>
> <zip>77566</zip>
> <zip>77568</zip>
> <zip>77571</zip>
> <zip>77573</zip>
> <zip>77575</zip>
> <zip>77578</zip>
> <zip>77581</zip>
> <zip>77583</zip>
> <zip>77584</zip>
> <zip>77586</zip>
> <zip>77587</zip>
> <zip>77590</zip>
> <zip>77591</zip>
> <zip>77598</zip>
> <zip>83237</zip>
> <zip>83263</zip>
> <zip>84003</zip>
> <zip>84004</zip>
> <zip>84006</zip>
> <zip>84010</zip>
> <zip>84014</zip>
> <zip>84015</zip>
> <zip>84017</zip>
> <zip>84020</zip>
> <zip>84025</zip>
> <zip>84029</zip>
> <zip>84032</zip>
> <zip>84037</zip>
> <zip>84040</zip>
> <zip>84041</zip>
> <zip>84042</zip>
> <zip>84043</zip>
> <zip>84044</zip>
> <zip>84045</zip>
> <zip>84047</zip>
> <zip>84049</zip>
> <zip>84050</zip>
> <zip>84054</zip>
> <zip>84056</zip>
> <zip>84057</zip>
> <zip>84058</zip>
> <zip>84060</zip>
> <zip>84062</zip>
> <zip>84065</zip>
> <zip>84067</zip>
> <zip>84070</zip>
> <zip>84074</zip>
> <zip>84075</zip>
> <zip>84081</zip>
> <zip>84084</zip>
> <zip>84087</zip>
> <zip>84088</zip>
> <zip>84092</zip>
> <zip>84093</zip>
> <zip>84094</zip>
> <zip>84095</zip>
> <zip>84096</zip>
> <zip>84097</zip>
> <zip>84098</zip>
> <zip>84101</zip>
> <zip>84102</zip>
> <zip>84103</zip>
> <zip>84104</zip>
> <zip>84105</zip>
> <zip>84106</zip>
> <zip>84107</zip>
> <zip>84108</zip>
> <zip>84109</zip>
> <zip>84111</zip>
> <zip>84112</zip>
> <zip>84115</zip>
> <zip>84116</zip>
> <zip>84117</zip>
> <zip>84118</zip>
> <zip>84119</zip>
> <zip>84120</zip>
> <zip>84121</zip>
> <zip>84123</zip>
> <zip>84124</zip>
> <zip>84128</zip>
> <zip>84129</zip>
> <zip>84301</zip>
> <zip>84302</zip>
> <zip>84305</zip>
> <zip>84307</zip>
> <zip>84309</zip>
> <zip>84311</zip>
> <zip>84312</zip>
> <zip>84314</zip>
> <zip>84315</zip>
> <zip>84318</zip>
> <zip>84319</zip>
> <zip>84320</zip>
> <zip>84321</zip>
> <zip>84325</zip>
> <zip>84326</zip>
> <zip>84327</zip>
> <zip>84328</zip>
> <zip>84330</zip>
> <zip>84332</zip>
> <zip>84333</zip>
> <zip>84334</zip>
> <zip>84335</zip>
> <zip>84337</zip>
> <zip>84339</zip>
> <zip>84340</zip>
> <zip>84341</zip>
> <zip>84401</zip>
> <zip>84403</zip>
> <zip>84404</zip>
> <zip>84405</zip>
> <zip>84408</zip>
> <zip>84414</zip>
> <zip>84601</zip>
> <zip>84604</zip>
> <zip>84606</zip>
> <zip>84648</zip>
> <zip>84651</zip>
> <zip>84653</zip>
> <zip>84660</zip>
> <zip>84663</zip>
> <zip>84664</zip>
>
```


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Houston, we have XOD. After a connection XOD is working great. The interface is not so bad, not great, but not so bad.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

So I'm in the Xfinity service center today (Houston-Voss) as I have a cablecard problem. While I'm there, I ask the CSR about this. He has a general idea of what I'm talking about, but no specifics. He tells me to wait a minute while he reads his internal emails.

Sure enough, he finds one about this. It says the setting is under "customer's own equipment", and the CSR has to change it to TiVo Premiere or TiVo Roamio (it actually listed all 3 types of Roamios). He tried to change it, and it wouldn't stick. Read the email more closely, and it had an effective date of July 11. Tomorrow.

How some of you have it now, I have no idea. But this guy, who seemed knowledgeable, said to call back after the 11th.


----------



## ltkern (May 16, 2004)

Xfinity On Demand up and running in Tucson, AZ


----------



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

Xfinity on demand showed up on two of my tivos (premier, roamio pro) and not on a third DVR (roamio pro). I tried standard standard call and reboot and still no success on third DVR. Called TiVo but got new tech and basically said to wait 24 hrs. I will try on Monday.

I started to play with on units available and it isn't working, I see menu and can pick show but only plays a couple seconds of show then freezes. I am calling comcast to confirm cable card settings. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jedware said:


> ...it isn't working, I see menu and can pick show but only plays a couple seconds of show then freezes. I am calling comcast to confirm cable card settings. Anyone else have this issue?


this has been reported in other threads, and from what i remember, is a configuration issue on the comcast side. try the phone number i posted above to see if they can help:


NorthAlabama said:


> ...call xfinity natl cablecard support at (888) 824-8988.


----------



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

NorthAlabama said:


> this has been reported in other threads, and from what i remember, is a configuration issue on the comcast side. try the phone number i posted above to see if they can help:


I called the 1-877-405-2298 number and they were able to get it working on my roamio pro. I only gave them cable card information for the roamio pro but it also started to work on the premier and the other roamio pro that didn't have the menu item at all. They must of resent all card activations, I am thankful it only took one call.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

jedware said:


> I called the 1-877-405-2298 number and they were able to get it working on my roamio pro. I only gave them cable card information for the roamio pro but it also started to work on the premier and the other roamio pro that didn't have the menu item at all. They must of resent all card activations, I am thankful it only took one call.


:up:


----------



## the57motz (Jun 24, 2008)

bigpatky said:


> They had me connect to the network twice and then it showed up.
> 
> Edit: I'm in Utah.


Hey bigpatky- I'm in utah too and just found XOD had arrived i think yesterday! yipeee!!! i am in the salt lake city area (south of SLC)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2008)

I have XOD on my two Premieres but not my Roamio Pro w/ summer update. Still no joy after calling Comcast 2x, getting refreshes etc. Will try calling TiVo now.


Fixed. On my channel list, I had channel 1 VOD unchecked. I checked it & did a daily call & XOD showed up on My Video Providers list.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Have it on my Elite. My Roamio Pro is dead awaiting a Comcast tech roll (cablecard issues, after a year of working perfectly) on Wed, so I can't test it.

It's not fast, at least on the Elite, but it works.:up:


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

I had XOD for 1 week in Houston and now it's gone . It was though long enough to learn I won't miss it much. Poor user interface, loaded with commercial, skip doesn't work etc. etc.. I'll stick with Netflix and Amazon Prime.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Scooby Doo said:


> I had XOD for 1 week in Houston and now it's gone ...


if it worked last week, it should be working now, call the national support number, it seems to work for most (877) 761-5015 option 3.


> ...Poor user interface, loaded with commercials, skip doesn't work...


it's easier to access using tivo search or through the guide (with the summer software update). if you stick to movie channels (hbo, sho, max, etc.) the commercials disappear and the skip works.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Had a chance to play with Comcast VOD on my Roamio Pro today.

It's really not so bad. It's quick to load, you can move between categories almost instantly, it loads sub-cats quickly, and when you press play, it starts playing within a few seconds.

It's not as good as a recording, due to the lack of true trick plays, but it does make available thousands of shows.

As a comparison, it takes almost a minute to load VOD on my P4 Elite, and about (wait, I'll go test it)... four seconds on my Roamio Pro.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Had a chance to play with Comcast VOD on my Roamio Pro today.
> 
> It's really not so bad. It's quick to load, you can move between categories almost instantly, it loads sub-cats quickly, and when you press play, it starts playing within a few seconds.
> 
> ...


For anyone interested, I got an older Charter based Premiere remote that has a big blue "OnDemand" button on it. This button actually works great with XOD. hit it and it takes you directly to the XOD area. No fuss, no mess. Quick and easy.


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

TiVo just updated their website:



> All Comcast customers can enjoy XFINITY On Demand on TiVo Roamio and Premiere DVRs


https://www.tivo.com/discover/cable


----------

